# NEW SHIPMENT OF HAND PICKED CORALS READY FOR SALE SATURDAY., 10am



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a new shipment hand picked corals ready for sale this Saturday October 3, at 10am.

We'll post pictures after the corals and fish are unpacked

A great selection of SPS, LPS, SOFT CORALS, and LEATHERS, something for everyone.


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

CLICK LINK FOR PHOTOS

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/NAFBFISH/library/Oct 3 2015 coral shipment?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Hungha (Sep 17, 2015)

Where are you located?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

kingston road just east of kennedy road.


----------

